# Contest Winners



## Dave Martell (Apr 18, 2015)

I just ran a random number generator and then used these numbers to select the post # (in this thread) that's closest (without going over) to give us our winners.


Here are the results...


31 - brianh (Post #31)

9 - James (Post #7)

44 - CPD (Post #44)

2 - daveb (Post #2)

18 - PushCut (Post #18)




brianh has the first pick of the prizes. Once he has selected I'll post what's gone below and we'll go from there.


5. The prizes:

ATOMA 140x Diamond Plate - brianh

Imanishi Tamago 4000x - CPD

Suehiro Rika 5000x - James

Green Diamond Honing Spray - 3.0 micron - 4oz - Pushcut

Blue Diamond Honing Spray - 1.0 micron - 4oz - daveb



Congratulations to all of the winners! :cool2: 

Thanks to all of the participants, your help is greatly appreciated! :doublethumbsup:

Dave


----------



## brianh (Apr 18, 2015)

Holy cow, I never win anything! Thank you, Dave


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Apr 18, 2015)

Congrats guys, and really nice of you you Dave to do this.


----------



## James (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow holy crap! Thanks for doing this Dave!!


----------



## CPD (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow. Very cool.

Congrats to the other winners.... and thank you to Dave. Very generous. Hope the reviews are helpful. cheers!


----------



## daveb (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks Dave.

I've just bought the green so pls make this one blue. Kewl Beans!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 18, 2015)

daveb said:


> I've just bought the green so pls make this one blue. Kewl Beans!




You got it Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 18, 2015)

All of the winners have picked. I'll ship the prizes out on Monday. 

Thanks again to everyone for playing along and posting your reviews. This really helps us to serve our customers better and we very much appreciate it.

Dave


----------



## brianh (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks again, Dave. Still can't believe I won. Really generous of you.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 19, 2015)

Congrats to the winners, but I think a cat would have been better suited to pick the winning numbers versus a random number generator.


----------



## daveb (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah. In the event you don't have a cat, I have a $600 one that I'll swap for that Nikiri :biggrin:


----------



## brianh (Apr 20, 2015)

I'll give someone $100 to take my cat.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 20, 2015)

brianh said:


> I'll give someone $100 to take my cat.



Could list on BST or the giveaway forum?


----------



## brianh (Apr 20, 2015)

He's pretty used and raggedy. A pass around could work!


----------



## daveb (Apr 20, 2015)

Is Mrs Brian in on this?


----------



## brianh (Apr 20, 2015)

The irony is the cat hates her and loves me! He's some kind of sadomasochist.


----------

